# Biscotti & Galileo's Breeding Journal #2



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, they've decided they want to breed again. I'm really quite nervous this time as no babies survived last time (which was only two weeks ago, but the long nights evidently didn't dissuade them.).

We currently have one egg, that I'm pretty sure is fertile. They are incubating a bit erratically at the moment, but that should settle down soon if it goes similar to last time. I'm making sure that the humidity stays up as well, spraying the eggs once every 36 hours with water.

The mother (Biscotti) is a 94g cinnamon pearl, and the father (Galileo) is an 85g whiteface split to several things.

Lets hope for a good sized and healthy clutch!

Eve :cinnamon pearl: :wf grey:


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Best vibes for all of you!Keep us posted,please X x


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

yay  Good Luck, I find that each clutch that doesn't survive is always a learning experience and you are doing great. I'm really looking forward to see how they go.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Best of luck to you, Biscotti, and Galileo.


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

2nd egg laid around noon today, they are now incubating constantly in shifts.
I need to get a candling torch, I broke my other one. 

Eve :cinnamon pearl: :wf grey:


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

One of the eggs doesn't seem to have a yolk - I candled today and I think it's egg 1 with no yolk. I don't mark my eggs, so its tricky to tell.


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

We have a 3rd egg, and one of the other two now has a visible heartbeat!
The no yolker obviously hasn't progressed.
The third egg looks a lot rounder than the other two, but has a yolk. I'm hoping it wont affect the baby.

Eve :cinnamon pearl: :wf grey:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the little heartbeat


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

Egg 4 was just laid.
Two of the eggs are developing now, I'm not sure if egg 4 is fertile or not.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

How are Biscotti and Galileo going with the eggs this time? and don't think I've told you yet but I love their names


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

All is going okay, I think I need to get Biscotti's nails clipped as there was a puncture wound in egg 4 this morning and it leaked fluid so I had to get rid of it. The other egg that I thought was infertile has spidering veins now, so I have three fertile eggs 

Thank you, I like their names too. I'm considering Icarus or Tabasco for the baby I'll keep out of this clutch if the babies hatch and survive. I have a word document on my computer that is dedicated to potential cockatiel names, there must be about 200 names there right now. It's getting out of hand!

Eve :cinnamon pearl: :wf grey:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That's great, clipping her nails sounds like a good idea.

:lol: I do a lot of google searches for names and write them all down to, it's awesome that you'll be keeping one if all goes well, there's nothing like having a tiel that you've seen grow from an egg and I like Tabasco


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

One of the eggs has gone grey. I can't tell if the others are still developing and I'm a little worried that they won't hatch, but I think thats just me being paranoid because of last time.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't worry I was the same, as they developed I couldn't see them moving sometimes so I would think there was something wrong  

When are they due to hatch?


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

They were due to hatch tomorrow and sunday onwards.
Unfortunately they stopped incubating for some reason and the eggs have gone yellow-grey so I removed the nesting box.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

oh no and so close to, I'm sorry


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

It's hit me quite hard, this is the second time within about four months that this has happened. I don't think I'll be replacing the box for a long time.
The worst thing was I was about to dispose of the eggs then I noticed pip marks on the eldest egg


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

poor little chick but I know how it feels with them being close to hatching and I lost chick one recently (17 days old) it can be really hard. I lost all babies from two clutches as well but then I got third time lucky with Bear and he is so worth it, he makes me smile everyday. Take a long break and recover, I think if you are still wanting to you'll get some babies one day.


----------

